
Slack beats email, but still needs to get better - rezist808
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/13/11417726/slack-app-walt-mossberg-stewart-butterfield-interview
======
nunobrito
What is this? More disguised marketing for slack?

Now it claims to beat email, which is a non-proprietary and decentralized
protocol that is usable by just about anyone, without costs.

Reminds me of the silly hype behind Docker.

